# Hair grass/Java Moss



## beagord (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi folks i have a fairly new 26g hightech tank with flourite/aquarium gravel with co2 and a rex style reactor. I am trying to find some dwarf hair grass and java moss for. 

Of my 2 local lfs stores in in prince george only 1 sells plants and only a very basic selection at that. And they cant seem to order any in.

Is there a place in BC that i can get some Hair grass from as well as java moss? or perhaps someone on the forum who sells bits here and there? I'm guessing that with tempatures dipping down now below 0 in pg anyhow that shipping till spring may not be a viable option until spring rolls around.

It is really one down side to not being in a huge center or the us and seeing all the cool plants and animals that are aviable but just not to us...


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

you can PM Mykiss (Pat from Canadian Aquatics) He got lots of mosses and some plants which he can ship to you up there... hope that helps


----------



## beagord (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks ill try him


----------



## beagord (Dec 4, 2011)

i ordered a $3 bunch of xmass moss off of ebay if it arrives dead its no big deal.


----------

